# Hurting for Life Insurance



## lmaras (Feb 28, 2016)

Just left a job with full benefits, and the new job doesn't offer benefits. I'm 62 but not quite ready to retire yet. I'm a little on the heavy side for weight (5-9, 240#) also have Atrial Fibrillation and take medication for depression. I'm just getting started on the hunt for life insurance, but have already been turned down via online quotes. You can't get to my age without having some health issues, so where do we go?

TIA

Larry


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi Larry. Try calling an insurance broker in the Yellow Pages. The broker can check many companies for the best price for you. Good luck. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lon (Feb 28, 2016)

Call a CLU (Chartered Life Underwriter) out of the yellow pages and let him shop it for you. You can get a rated policy I am sure, just a matter if you want to pay the premium.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 29, 2016)

lmaras said:


> Just left a job with full benefits, and the new job doesn't offer benefits. I'm 62 but not quite ready to retire yet. I'm a little on the heavy side for weight (5-9, 240#) also have Atrial Fibrillation and take medication for depression. I'm just getting started on the hunt for life insurance, but have already been turned down via online quotes. You can't get to my age without having some health issues, so where do we go?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Larry



Are you saying that you have no benefits at all ?? Or did you take benefits with you from the other job ??


----------



## Don M. (Feb 29, 2016)

I question the need for Life Insurance once a person reaches retirement age.  It is necessary when younger, with family responsibilities, home mortgages, etc., but when a person reaches their senior years, and the kids are on their own, and the debts are minimal, what real good is it...unless a person wants to leave an inheritance for the kids.  If final/funeral expenses are a concern, reasonably priced policies can be found for that.  I would think that life insurance premiums could be better spent on something like Long Term Care Insurance.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 29, 2016)

lmaras said:


> Just left a job with full benefits, and the new job doesn't offer benefits. I'm 62 but not quite ready to retire yet. I'm a little on the heavy side for weight (5-9, 240#) also have Atrial Fibrillation and take medication for depression. I'm just getting started on the hunt for life insurance, but have already been turned down via online quotes. You can't get to my age without having some health issues, so where do we go?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Larry



Hi Larry,

glad you found the forum.  You will get lots of help here I'm sure.  I don't know much about the life insurance, but there will be people here that do Denise


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 7, 2016)

Don M. said:


> I question the need for Life Insurance once a person reaches retirement age.  It is necessary when younger, with family responsibilities, home mortgages, etc., but when a person reaches their senior years, and the kids are on their own, and the debts are minimal, what real good is it...unless a person wants to leave an inheritance for the kids.  If final/funeral expenses are a concern, reasonably priced policies can be found for that.  I would think that life insurance premiums could be better spent on something like Long Term Care Insurance.



I agree.  I'm divorced and have no minor children.  I don't carry life insurance any more.  I have enough assets to take care of final expenses, etc., and I see no point in beggaring myself with huge premiums to leave adult children who are doing fine a fat inheritance.


----------



## lmaras (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks for the opinions, but I really didn't ask for them. I was looking for a good source for life insurance. If you don't know one, you don't need to reply.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2016)

lmaras said:


> Thanks for the opinions, but I really didn't ask for them. I was looking for a good source for life insurance. If you don't know one, you don't need to reply.



Ok...You did not answer my question so I will not reply anymore..Hope you find your answer..


----------

